# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  بازی سازی با VB .NET 2005

## SYSMAN

به نظر شما امکان داره با VB .NET 2005 یک بازی ساخت که سرش به تنش بی ارزه؟
یا اصلا بهتر بگم چرا همه می گن فقط ++C ؟

----------


## بابک زواری

بازی با اون تیپ و شکلی که سه بعدی باشه و .... بعید میدونم اما میشه بازیهایی معمولی ساخت یک کتاب هم انتشارات فکر کنم اوریلی در این زمینه داره که برنامه نویسی VB.Net با ساختن بازی یاد میده .

----------


## Hamedm

> بازی با اون تیپ و شکلی که سه بعدی باشه و .... بعید میدونم اما میشه بازیهایی معمولی ساخت یک کتاب هم انتشارات فکر کنم اوریلی در این زمینه داره که برنامه نویسی VB.Net با ساختن بازی یاد میده .


سلام

چرا فکر میکنید نمیشه؟
با DirectX کارنشد نداره. من زبان C++‎.NET رو برای این کار پیشنهاد میکنم. باید باهاش کار کنی تا ببینی چه زبان قدرتمندی است.

در پناه حق موفق باشید و پرتوان

----------


## بابک زواری

دوستمون درباره VB دات نت پرسیده 
با VB .NET 2005 چی ؟؟؟ میتونی این کار رو بکنی ؟
تا حالا کار کردی سعی کردی یک تصویر همراه با صدا و انفجار و عمق بدی و بچرخونی ؟؟؟ یا فقط در موردش انجامش فکر کردی
فکر نکنم بتونی سرعت لازمه رو به دست بیاری تا یک بازی *قابل قبول* با آیتمهایی مثل *سه بعدی* ؛ *هوش مصنوعی* و *صدا و افکت* ارائه بدی.
چند تا کتاب میذارم تا در این مورد هم شما هم بقیه دوستان یک مطالعه داشته باشن.

 
NET Game Programming with DirectX 9.0
http://docs.cirkva.net/E-books/!nauc...0%20Apress.pdf


 
 
Sams.Beginning.3D.Game.Programming
http://rapidshare.de/files/1303615/S...k-LiB.zip.html






و صد البته کتاب زیر هست که باید جایی آپلود کنم با مطالعه این کتاب خیلی نکات رو متوجه میشید.


http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg.../-/1556229682/

----------


## Hamedm

سلام

جناب زواری بابت کتابها ممنون :تشویق: . چند وقتی در به در دنبال کتاب اولی بودم.
یکی از دوستهایم در این زمینه (طراحی بازی) فعالیت میکنه. چندتا بازی نشونم داد که کلی کف کردم :kaf:. بعد گفت این بازی هارو با VB.NET نوشته اصلا باور نمیکردم با VB.NET بشه این کارو هم کرد. البته همش با DirectX بود.

در پناه حق موفق باشید و پرتوان

----------


## محمد عرب

خیلی خیلی ممنون.
من دوستم برنامه نویسی بازی میکنه و شاید تا چند ماهه دیگه بازیشو توی بازار ببینید.
به خاطر همین من هم به برنامه نویسی بازی علاقمند شدم.
البته دوستم با C++‎ و یک موتور گرافیکی به نام OGREE برنامه نویسی میکنه.
در ضمن برای گرفتن کتاب اولی از من نام کاربری و پسورد خواسته میشود.
لطفا پسورد را برای دانلود مرحمت کنید.
-----------------------
با تشکر فراوان
محمد عرب

----------


## بابک زواری

متاسفانه پسودر رو گم کردم اما چند تا کتاب دیگه برای مطالعه میذارم



http://rapidshare.de/files/11554372/....w.W.M-L.s.rar

----------


## بابک زواری

Introduction to 3D Game Engine Design Using DirectX 9 and C#‎
 
hxxp://rapidshare.de/files/4457553/f19_it3d.matriks.rar.html
or
hxxp://www.qfile.de/dl/221569/f19_it3d.matriks.rar.html

password: Mat.Riks.Info 
or
hxxp://rapidshare.de/files/8196775/f19_APress_-_Introduction_to_3D_Game_Engine_Design_Using_Direc  tX_9_and_CSharp_-_2003.rar.html
or
hxxp://www.megaupload.com/?d=GTW7WJM
 




http://rapidshare.de/files/5662566/C...Part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5666416/C...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/5713820/lraigaen.rar.html

----------


## محمد عرب

با عرض سلام
لینکهای آخری که نوشتید از توی RapidShare پاک شدن.
لطفا آدرس دیگری از آنها بگذارید.
در صورت امکان کتابی برای برنامه نویسی بازی در VB.net معرفی کنید.
در ضمن آیا شما یک Game Engine برای VB.net سراغ ندارید؟
-----------
با تشکر
محمد عرب

----------


## SYSMAN

ممنون جناب linux. ولی هیچ یک از دوستان نگفتن چه فرقی بین ++C و VB هست که با ++C که برای 5 سال پیش هست می شه با VB .NET 2005 با این همه قدرتش نمی شه؟

----------


## seyedof

سلام
هیچ شرکت درست و حسابی گیم سازی با VB.Net بازی نمیسازه. دلیل اینکه چرا با C++‎ میسازند مثل سایر موارد اینه که برنامه های سیستمی رو اصولا با سی مینویسند. یه دلیلش هم بهینه بودن کد خروجی کمپایلرهای سی است چون بازیها از حداکثر توان پردازشی سیستم باید استفاده کنند.
شاید دلایل دیگری هم داشته باشه اما من به همین دو تا بسنده میکنم.
راستی آقای عرب اوون دوست شما که گفتی برنامه نویسی بازی میکنه میشه معرفیش کنید و یه خرده بیشتر توضیح بدین؟
ممنون علی

----------


## linux

> ممنون جناب linux. ولی هیچ یک از دوستان نگفتن چه فرقی بین ++C و VB هست که با ++C که برای 5 سال پیش هست می شه با VB .NET 2005 با این همه قدرتش نمی شه؟


من هر چقدر این پستها را خواندم دیدم اصلا من پستی نفرستادم که شما از من تشکر می کنید!
به هر حال خواهش می کنم.اولا C++‎ برای حداقل 20 سال پیش هست بعدش هم خود این .net را هم با C++‎ درست کردند.

----------


## صابر

در جواب آقایان seyedof و linux،
اینکه می‌گین چون دات‌نت رو با ++C نوشتن، پس بازی رو باید با ++C نوشت.
منم میگم چون ++C رو با اسمبلی نوشتن بازی رو باید با اسمبلی نوشت و چون اسمبلی رو با زبان ماشین نوشتن پس بازی رو باید با زبان ماشین نوشت!

اول یکی از کتابهائی که آقای زواری لینکش رو داده حرف جالبی زده شده:

The most common question I'm asked is why anyone would want to write a game using the .NET framework. Other questions include, "Isn't that just for web server applications?" "Isn't it slow?" These are naturally important questions to the game developer (or prospective game developer, as the case may be), but they come from misconceptions about what the .NET framework is.

The .NET framework is not the latest version of the web server, nor is it an extension of any of the server components. It is certainly true that you can create powerful web server applications using the .NET framework; however, there is so much more. It includes a capable client-side Application Programming Interface (API), and with the release of Managed DirectX, virtually the entire DirectX API is now exposed to the .NET developers. It opens up an entirely new array of applications that can be written, including games. To think the .NET framework limits you to server applications is somewhat na&#239;ve. It can produce complex client-side applications as well.

The lingering question of performance still remains, and it's not one that I can simply write off. Anytime a "new" language or runtime is introduced, developers are naturally hesitant to adopt it. It wasn't long ago that many games were still written in Assembly because the game developers didn't believe that the C or C++‎ language was fast enough to do the things they needed to do. The .NET framework is no exception to this rule. Until someone actually proves the performance of the .NET framework, the game developers will look at it with a suspicious eye. Throughout this book are a number of games developed using the .NET runtime exclusively. It's been said that actions speak louder than words, so rather than speak at length about how the performance of the .NET runtime compares to the native world, I let the real-world games in this book make the point.

----------


## محمد عرب

با عرض سلام
در جواب علی آقا باید بگم که این دوست من یک برنامه نویس حرفه ای در دلفی است و اولین بازی خودش را که فقط جنبه آموزشی داشت را با این زبان و با یک موتور گرافیکی تحت دلفی نوشته است.
ما سعی کردیم که با ایران خودرو و چند شرکت دیگر قرارداد ببندیم که متاسفانه نشد.
این دوست من بعد از اینکه یکی دو سالی با این موتور گرافیکی کار کرد (البته این موتور گرافیکی آپدیت شده) به علتهای مختلف و چون C++‎ در زمینه بازی نویسی قدرتمند تر است تصمیم گرفت تا با موتور گرافیکی OGREE که هم فری است و هم با آن یک بازی برای E3نوشته اند برنامه نویسی کند در حال حاضر هم در حال کار کردن روی یک بازی ماشینی است.
علی آقا امیدوارم که کافی بوده باشد در صورت امکان لینکی برای مشاهده چند عکس از دموی بازی برای شما خواهم گذاشت.
-------------------
با تشکر
محمد عرب

----------


## بابک زواری

من با 3D Game Studio کار کردم ؛ اسکریپتهای C رو هم قبول میکنه البته رایگان نیست اما امکانات فوق العاده ایی رو داره یک سرچ هم در این باره بکنید بد نیست .

----------


## seyedof

> در جواب آقایان seyedof و linux،
> اینکه می‌گین چون دات‌نت رو با ++C نوشتن، پس بازی رو باید با ++C نوشت.
> منم میگم چون ++C رو با اسمبلی نوشتن بازی رو باید با اسمبلی نوشت و چون اسمبلی رو با زبان ماشین نوشتن پس بازی رو باید با زبان ماشین نوشت!


سلام
مقایسه شما اصلا منطقی نیست. ضمن اینکه من همچین حرفی نزدم. زبان اسمبلی به هیچ وجه برای نوشتن برنامه های بزرگ مناسب نیست. دلیلش هم اینه که شی گرایی و خیلی از مفاهیم سطح بالا در اسمبلی که یک زبان سطح پایین است وجود نداره. بله من هم میدونم که توی اسمبلی هم میشه برنامه نویسی شی گرا یا ساخت یافته نوشت و.... اما به طور معمول هیچ آدم عاقلی همچین کاری نمیکنه مگر در مواقعی که اجباری در کار باشه.
ولیکن دلایل من برای زبان C++‎ همون هست که گفتم. برنامه های سیستمی رو با سی مینویسند. هر موقع شما دیدید که فتوشاپ رو با جاوا یا دات نت نوشتند بنده هم سی رو میندازم توی سطل آشغال و بازی رو هم با همون VB.Net مینویسم.
سی زبان استاندارد صنعتی برای نوشتن برنامه های سیستمی است. وی بی و خیلی زبانهای دیگه برای نوشتن Application و سیستمهای اتوماسیون اداری مناسب هستند. اینطوری نیست که بگیم فلان زبان بهترین زبانه ولی برای هر زمینه خاص از برنامه نویسی میشه گفت که فلان زبان بهترین زبانه.

ضمنا آقای عرب این دوست شما اتفاقا برای شرکت سمیع رایان کار نمیکرده؟:) چون اوونها هم بازی ملی میهنی و مزخرفشون که این همه تبلیغ و خالی بندی کردن با دلفی نوشته شده و اتفاقا با یک موتور. کیفیتش هم واقعا ضایع است.

ممنون علی

----------


## mehrzad007

"اولا C++‎ برای حداقل 20 سال پیش هست بعدش هم خود این .net را هم با C++‎ درست کردند."
1-دلیل نمیشه چون سی پلاس پلاس مال 20 سال یا 30 سال پیش هست اونو انداخت دور 
2- دات نت رو با سی شارپ نوشتن تا اونجایی که من می دونم (که البته شاید اشتباه باشه)
3- من هر چی سعی می کنم از حرفهای آقای سیداف نمی تونم برداشت کنم که دات نت بده
4- وی بی دات نت و سی پلاس پلاس رو نباید با هم مقایسه کرد کار اینا با هم فرق می کنه و امکاناتشون
5-

----------


## mehrzad007

دلایل استفاده از کامپایلر سی ++
1- قابلیت حمل(یعنی شما می توانید برنامه خودتان را روی خیلی دیگر از سکو ها اجرا کنید هرچند معمولا برای بازی ها اینکار رو نمی کنند)
2- دسترسی بهتر و سریعتر به منابع سیستمی مثل حافظه وروردی و خروجی و...
3- همونطور که آقای سیداف گفتند پردازش بهینه و....
4- و.....
اینو نوشتم جهت تکمیل توضیحات آقای سیداف اگر نه قصد جسارت نداشتم !!

----------


## محمد عرب

با عرض سلام
در جواب آقای سیداف
این دوست من تو محلات زندگی می کنه. رتبه سوم المپیاد فنی و حرفه رو داره و در ضمن توی هیچ شرکتی هم کار نمی کنه.
آقای سیداف اگر هم خواستید چند تا عکس از بازی براتون می فرستم یا یک دمو کوچک درباره کیفیتش.
------------------
با تشکر
محمد عرب

----------


## seyedof

سلام
خوبه جالبه. اگر عکس یا دمو کارش رو بفرستید خوشحال میشم که ببینم.
ممنون علی

----------


## بابک زواری

علی جان نظرت راجع به 3d game studio چیه ؟
میشه باهاش یک گیم تجری قابل قبول ارائه کرد ؟ با شرایط سرمایه گذاری و داشتن یک تیم خوب اونم برای بازار خارج

----------


## linux

> "اولا C++‎ برای حداقل 20 سال پیش هست بعدش هم خود این .net را هم با C++‎ درست کردند."
> 1-دلیل نمیشه چون سی پلاس پلاس مال 20 سال یا 30 سال پیش هست اونو انداخت دور 
> 2- دات نت رو با سی شارپ نوشتن تا اونجایی که من می دونم (که البته شاید اشتباه باشه)
> 3- من هر چی سعی می کنم از حرفهای آقای سیداف نمی تونم برداشت کنم که دات نت بده
> 4- وی بی دات نت و سی پلاس پلاس رو نباید با هم مقایسه کرد کار اینا با هم فرق می کنه و امکاناتشون
> 5-


من کجا گفتم بندازند دور؟ دوستمون گفته بود مال 5 سال من این گفته شو اصلاح کردم.
به نظر من  بحث زبان سی ++ با بقیه زبانها فرق می کنه این زبان نه کهنه میشه نه منسوخ به عنوان یک زبان قدرتمند همیشه در صحنه برنامه نویسی باقی خواهد ماند. .نت را با C++‎ نوشتند.
.نت اصلا بد نیست خیلی هم خوبه هر کس برای ویندوز می خواهد نرم افزار تولید کنه در آینده حتما از .نت استفاده خواهد کرد حتی شاید در آینده بازی های خیلی قویی هم با استفاده از .نت تولید بشه.

----------


## Hamedm

> 2- دات نت رو با سی شارپ نوشتن تا اونجایی که من می دونم (که البته شاید اشتباه باشه)


سلام

درست میگید Framework رو با C#‎ نوشته اند. اما اون C#‎ همون C#‎ نیست که در .NET است. فقط اسمشون یکیه.

در پناه حق موفق باشید و پرتوان

----------


## محمد عرب

با عرض سلام
یک نگاهی به این لینک بیاندازید.
http://www.devmaster.net/engines/list.php?fid=6&sid=13
توش یک چند تا Game Engin برای VB.NET هستش.
شاید به درد بخورن.
--------------------
با تشکر
محمد عرب

----------


## seyedof

> علی جان نظرت راجع به 3d game studio چیه ؟
> میشه باهاش یک گیم تجری قابل قبول ارائه کرد ؟ با شرایط سرمایه گذاری و داشتن یک تیم خوب اونم برای بازار خارج


سلام
بد نیست ولیکن بازی بزرگ و حرفه ای رو نمیشه با ابزارهای بازی سازی نوشت. برای پروژه های کوچک و مدت زمان کم خوب جواب میده.
ممنون علی

----------


## SYSMAN

در مورد اینکه گفتم ++C برای 5 سال پیش هست منظورم استفاده گسترده اون در نوشتن برنامه های کامپیوتر بود.
در مورد 3d game studio هم حق با جناب 3d game studio هست.
کلا بازی سازی با موتورهای آماده فقط در سطح آشنایی با نحوه نوشتن یک بازی و کد نویسی یک بازی می تونه سودمند باشه وگرنه در برای ساخت یک بازی حرفه ای اصلا کاربردی ندارد (نا گفته نمونه بعضی موتورهای گرافیکی بازیهای سطح اول دنیا رو هم می شه پیدا کرد).
مثلا همین بازی ماشین سواری در شهر (اسم اصلیش رو نمی دونم) که یک تیم ایرانی ساخته ، مدیر پروژه اون می گفت نزدیک 2 میلیارد تومان هزینه شده برای ساخت موتور اون بازی (البته یک طوری طراحی شده که برای ساخت بازی در بعضی سبک های دیگر هم قابل استفاده باشه)
در کل صنعت سود آوری هست اما با چه بودجه ای با چه دانشی با چه امکاناتی؟
چند نفر رو می شناسید که با DirectX یا OpenGL بتونند برنامه نویسی کنند و کاملا مسلط باشند؟ کدام شرکت تو ایران دستگاه Motion Capture داره؟ اصلا تا وقتی که کپی رایت رعایت نشه داشتن همه اینها بی فایده هست. تا وقتی خودمون خودمون رو قبول نداشته باشیم بهتر از این نمیشه حالا یک شرکت ایرانی هم بیاد یک بازی بسازه مثل Doom 3 یا Prince of Persia چه سودی داره از کناره بازی رد می شیم و می گیم ایرانی هست. گرونه بهتر از این که هست (منظور همین CD های بازی 300-500 تومانی هست که فراوان توی میدان انقلاب پیدا می شه)

----------


## seyedof

> در مورد اینکه گفتم ++C برای 5 سال پیش هست منظورم استفاده گسترده اون در نوشتن برنامه های کامپیوتر بود.
> مثلا همین بازی ماشین سواری در شهر (اسم اصلیش رو نمی دونم) که یک تیم ایرانی ساخته ، مدیر پروژه اون می گفت نزدیک 2 میلیارد تومان هزینه شده برای ساخت موتور اون بازی (البته یک طوری طراحی شده که برای ساخت بازی در بعضی سبک های دیگر هم قابل استفاده باشه)
> -500 تومانی هست که فراوان توی میدان انقلاب پیدا می شه)


سلام
شرمنده ولی مجبورم در مورد این قسمت توضیح بدم که اوون شرکت یک دروغگوی بزرگ است. بازی فوق با یک انجین ! تحت دلفی ! نوشته شده و فوق العاده کیفیت پایینی داره. هیچگونه الگوریتم و فیزیکی نداره و در حد یک کار خانگی است که در 2 یا سه هفته میشه ساخت. اوون هزینه هم که اعلام کردند دروغه! یک صدم اوون مبلغ هم خرج این بازی مزخرف نشده.
نه ایرانیه، نه به درد بخوره و نه اینقدر خرجش شده. فقط از نیروی انتظامی اینقدر بودجه گرفتن...
ممنون علی

----------


## SYSMAN

> سلام
> شرمنده ولی مجبورم در مورد این قسمت توضیح بدم که اوون شرکت یک دروغگوی بزرگ است. بازی فوق با یک انجین ! تحت دلفی ! نوشته شده و فوق العاده کیفیت پایینی داره. هیچگونه الگوریتم و فیزیکی نداره و در حد یک کار خانگی است که در 2 یا سه هفته میشه ساخت. اوون هزینه هم که اعلام کردند دروغه! یک صدم اوون مبلغ هم خرج این بازی مزخرف نشده.
> نه ایرانیه، نه به درد بخوره و نه اینقدر خرجش شده. فقط از نیروی انتظامی اینقدر بودجه گرفتن...
> ممنون علی


آقا دستت درد نکنه. اسم این شرکت کذائی رو هم بگی ممنون می شم.
در مورد بازی هم هنوز خوشبختانه یا متاسفانه موفق به دیدنش نشدم. ولی شنیده بودم که به درد نمی خوره و افتضاح هست.
 در مورد اون بودجه پس مثل همیشه شد. به من 2 میلیارد که هیچ نصف اونم بودجه می دادند بازی می ساختم که کل دنیا لذت ببرند.

----------


## بابک زواری

شرمنده از دوستان و سروران که چند تا از پستاشون رو حذف کردم . چون قبلا برخوردی با این تیپ شرکتها و ارگانها داشتیم مجبور شدم که اسامی و بعضی مسائل رو حذف کنم.
برای ادامه بحث یک کتاب برای دانلود میذارم که همه دوباره گرم بشیم  :چشمک:   :قلب:  
کتاب *GI.Graphics.Programming.DirectX9Module1*
*از این آدرس بگیرید :*
http://rapidshare.de/files/13139235/...dule1.rar.html

----------

